# Crow No Mo



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Came home from early gardening chores out back this morning and saw a few crows behind the house. Even though they're not "in season", they can still be taken out under certain circumstances according to law: causing a nuisance is one of the exceptions. Since they raid the nests of songbirds, I don't want 'em around. Just don't appreciate the bullies.

Got to the garage where I keep my old Marlin model 81 bolt action rifle (vintage 1937) topped with a Hawke scope. Scope has parallax adjustment and I keep it on 30 feet for ground squirrels and red squirrels out the garage window. Ammo is CCI CBs, 29-grain bullets at a mere 710 fps. Wimpy stuff but plenty good enough for normal rodent control.

However, I estimated the shot to be between 50-75 yards so I moved the parallex accordingly and turned up the magnification and held over some 4 inches.

The rather large varmint fell over dead at 64.2 yards.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice sniping congrats


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like I'm showing the wrong gun, dang it. That's another garage gun, an old Remington. But, it's the right crow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good shooting Glen !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I'd call you Jeramiah aka "crow killer" but that would be offensive to the crow nation. so I will just say ,well done !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done indeed, the doves around here are really annoying, when ever we have a minute we try to reduce the population.


----------



## porcupine (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice shooting. Thanks for sharing.


----------

